# Ticket Holders



## Call911 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey All, 

What does your venue use for ticket holders/rack? For example, if you order a shows supply of tickets, 3 shows, 1000 tickets each. How do you manage and store these? We used to have these custom made woo racks, but our new tickets are too wide. We also used to have these cardboard ticket racks, but the supplier stopped making them. 

Any thoughts/suggestions would be great. Thanks!


----------



## JLNorthGA (Sep 25, 2012)

I've got tools and and I know how to use them . Custom made ticket rack out of wood. We typically have six shows for our plays. We have rows A-K. So I have six columns and 11 rows. Of course we only have 250 seats, so it isn't really a problem sorting through the tickets in each slot.

The current "iteration" of the ticket rack uses 1/4" oak plywood as separators. I'll be making the next one out of cherry.


----------



## cpf (Sep 25, 2012)

We store the tickets, albeit unprinted, in the feed trays of patrons' printers. It's very convenient for everyone involved. 

(as for shows without E-ticketing, tupperware tray/s with with tickets elasticed together, sticky note on top ticket for what section/night, but the theatre itself does very little direct sales, it up to the user)


----------



## wiscolighting (Sep 26, 2012)

JLNorthGA said:


> I've got tools and and I know how to use them . Custom made ticket rack out of wood. We typically have six shows for our plays. We have rows A-K. So I have six columns and 11 rows. Of course we only have 250 seats, so it isn't really a problem sorting through the tickets in each slot.
> 
> The current "iteration" of the ticket rack uses 1/4" oak plywood as separators. I'll be making the next one out of cherry.



Back in High School we had them same thing until we started using an online system with ticket printers and eticketing for printing at home... for smaller venues its a little unnecessary but for larger ones it is great. Sales tracking, credit card charging, attendance tracking with bar code scanning and much more. Funny thing is when we had issues I was always sitting there wishing we had those old wooden racks again...


----------



## icewolf08 (Sep 28, 2012)

We store our ticket stock in the ticket printers and whatever stock doesn't fit in the printer sits in a box in the closet.

For printed tickets in Will-Call for the next performance we have a rack that was probably custom built at some point that we use to sort tickets alphabetically so that it is easy to hand them to patrons. For will call tickets for performances later in the run we have a set of drawers where again the tickets are divided by performance and sorted alphabetically. I believe that both the rack and the drawers can fit the tickets even if they have been packaged in our ticket envelopes.

The caveat is that we always buy the same ticket stock every season (though we do get it in different colors).


----------



## MarshallPope (Sep 30, 2012)

I actually built one of these racks for our box office's will-call yesterday. They only needed enough space for one performance at a time with plans to just refill for each performance, so I built a 5 column/5 row (combined Y & Z) cabinet out of scrap material - 3/4" ply for the shell and luan for the dividers, notched to fit together and slipped into grooves cut in the frame. A coat of white spray paint, and good to go. It only cost us a bit of glue, 16 staples, a can of spray paint, and gained us some more room in our ply storage.


----------

